# Whats a good fight?



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So i notice a lot of fisherman have a special fish they like to catch.. im looking for one that puts a good fight up and any suggestions on where to find them and what to use.. Havent had a good fight since i caught a northern up in michigan when i was 13..but then agian havent caught much other then a few small Lg mouths gills and a cat


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends on what you consider a good fight. Pure pull I would say big channel cats have to be a good bet. Easy to find and usually stay hooked up pretty well. If you want acrobatics either smallmouth or steelhead. Myself I have to go with pike and muskey, drag burning runs, usually get at least one jump, and neither stop fighting till you put them BACK in the water.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

For sheer brute to size ratio I would say channels
Chrome in the fall move really fast when on the hook but don't pull as good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

the drag burning pull sounds like what I want to find. Keeping hearing about muskie in the clearfork resevoir.. now just need something other then a kayak to go catch some!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

You should try steel then, explosive runs once you set the hook(when the waters warm) can pull yards of line in seconds, real fun fish to stalk and catch


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Go to any medium to bigger sized creeks. Branchs and forks to the larger Tribuatries or GMR type rivers. Those smallies will give you a fight. You'll catch dinks that will be decent fights but if you can find a good spot those 20'' plus fish will have you running up and down the banks for 10 minutes. Nice jumps too.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

No doubt for me...hybrid stripers! Nothing but fun!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Carp, Channels, and Smallies all three easy to find and catch and will fight like heck...The smallies in the black river have been blown up floating rapalas, and had one about 3lbs EXPLODE on heddon baby torpedo, he missd it but it was a rush!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with some others SMALLIES 
Pound for Pound 
Has to be the best fighter there is.

Love those Muskie/Pike but it don't last to long with the right gear.

Bluegills are a blast on some ultra light tackle

Carp Well I may complain when I hook one,but they do put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd say musky, caught my first one sunday trolling for walleye. Best fight i've ever had, it was 36". Never fished for them before but now I'm obsessed with them cant wait to try again this sunday. Flatheads were my favorite until yesterday.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Muskie are good fighters, though there a little tougher to catch. Smallies put on a show most of the time. Carp are bulldozers, no acrobatics, but really strong. Channel cats are plentiful and good fighters. Though its pretty rare, bowfin are an amazing fish to catch. They jump like smallies and pull like carp. Just be careful they have a mouthful of teeth and will try to bite you just like a freshwater shark.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Best fighting fish I've caught within driving distance is King Salmon in Lake Ontario. Up to 35 pounds, they'll take 80 yards of line in a single run. We use 20 pound test line, and if the drag is not set right, they'll break you off in a heartbeat. Quite a bit of fun.

I hired Bob Tomasko for a guide. Caught quite a few big fish.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

joebertin said:


> Best fighting fish I've caught within driving distance is King Salmon in Lake Ontario. Up to 35 pounds, they'll take 80 yards of line in a single run. We use 20 pound test line, and if the drag is not set right, they'll break you off in a heartbeat. Quite a bit of fun.
> 
> I hired Bob Tomasko for a guide. Caught quite a few big fish.


x2- salmon


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Cobia in the Chesapeake Bay, from now till Sep. Very strong aggressive runs. Even if they come to the boat on the first pass you don't want to gaff or net them until they are wore down. Typical fight can last 45 minutes or longer if you are anchored down and chumming for them. I used to catch them on heavy 8' Shimano TDR dipsy rods and Shimano 200GT trolling reels with 25lb test mono. I've caught them to 75lbs, but they can be had up to 100lbs in the bay.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Stripers will burn your drag too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

King salmon is the hardest fighter I've ever caught, not even anything close.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Been a while for me, but any good sized ******* will do just grab his fish and see. LOL Couldnt help my self. LOL'


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Wide variety to choose from when fishing salt....like comparing SEC to Big 10 Football..whole different ball game.

Fresh water is Kings, steelhead....locally, try landing a carp on 4 or 6 lb test and see how long that will take you!!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

bad luck said:


> Wide variety to choose from when fishing salt....like comparing SEC to Big 10 Football..whole different ball game.
> 
> Fresh water is Kings, steelhead....locally, try landing a carp on 4 or 6 lb test and see how long that will take you!!


get the hell outta here with your SEC


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Yellowfin tuna that I landed... Wahoo that I didn't 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

River run King Salmon ! let alone the strongest fresh water fish you have to keep them from getting in the trees. Just fantastic. Steel is fun and they jump and skip around but the Kings pull like a freighter.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hybrid Stripers


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Here in Ohio I haven't found a fish that fights harder then a wiper


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ELLTEE (Dec 4, 2011)

Snook meanest fish I have had on a hook.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The best fight I've ever had with a fish was whatever the heck kind of fish I hooked off one of the pillars of the CSX railroad bridge that crosses the Ohio River just down stream from Boggs Island in the Hannibal pool. I hooked it using a 6'6" MH bait caster and 15 lb test mono and I couldn't budge it. It would swim away from the pillar a little bit and then back. I was fishing a bass tournament and had fought it for about 10 minutes then I decided to just break it off. Not so easy to do lol I ended up having to clamp down on the spool with my thumb while pointing the rod at the fish and used the trolling motor to head down stream. I pulled the fish a little down stream then it decided to go back to the pillar. The line finally broke. My guess it was a big flathead. 

Other than that, the most fun fight is either a smallmouth or a steelhead. And Katnseek is right. Bowfins put up a great fight.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

id put up a big spotted bass against any smallmouth.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> id put up a big spotted bass against any smallmouth.


Oohhh! My favorite!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

In Ohio, I'll break it down by category.
#1. Hybrid Striped Bass, Steelhead
#2. Smallmouth, Spotted Bass, Musky, Northern Pike
#3. Flathead Catfish, Large Channel Catfish, Carp

This is just my opinion, but truth be told, they're all a blast! It just depends on what you're after.
Catfish are my most often pursued quarry, but I'll often chase other things of interest too. I tend to like the brute strength and massive size possibilities when pursuing the catfish! Don't get too locked onto one thing, enjoy them all!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

1. Hybrid stripers. I've had hybrids get close to spooling me
2. Chrome steelhead. Can't beat the acrobatics and runs
3. Big Cat 
4. carp
5. smallmouths


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Muskie. Muskie.

I will say the best fight I ever had out of a fish that wasn't a muskie was a bowfin.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

big jack cravelle, tarpon, shark, and from what i hear, tuna


----------



## Duttyboy (Jun 14, 2012)

When I feel like having a fight I always switch to an ultralight. I do that for walleye and cats. It really helps with walleye too because you can see every little twitch for the soft mouth walleyes and saugeye


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Big kings on lake Ontario. Can't beat a 35 min fight and get it to the back of the boat to have it make another 150 yard run. After it does that a few times you'll be ready to quit. Had one take almost 1hr45min. My hand was stuck to the reel , had to have the mate move my fingers. But here in Ohio just use an ultra light and set a low drag, it can make almost anything interesting. Use a light braid to make sure its a good hook set.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> King salmon is the hardest fighter I've ever caught, not even anything close.


No doubt a bout it; brute strength and stamina, nothing I've caught compares. Wipers are a hard fighting fish, but not like a king.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Muskie are fun and all, but sometimes I wish the fights were longer. Never fought one over a couple minutes max. Even with my supposedly "crappy" Abu 5600 BCX combo, 48" ski landed in about 2 minutes.

Now a decent size bass on ultralight tackle and 4lb mono. That's fun as heck!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

A rock hooked with an eight dollar lure. I will fight that thing for an hour just to lose my lure over half the time.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Easiest to catch...Big Giant Monster Carp...They are in every lake....what a ball..We used to go to indian and shore fish all night...what fun..Never leave your pole unattended!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

All my best fights were saltwater fish. 

Most fun by far was a 60" sailfish that we stumbled into by accident less than 1 mile offshore. That thing jumped all over the place like 6' into the air and then went round and round the boat after I got it there. Tarpon are a close 2nd for a fun fight.

Hardest fight was a 50 lb amberjack from 250 feet down. Basically pull as hard as you can while pumping to gain 50 feet only to lose it all in 2 seconds then repeat.

As others have mentioned another great fighter is big jack crevalle. Its like a 15 lb bluegill. Just pure energy and never stops fighting.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

ALright fella's in my opinion, Stripers are the best fishing in Ohio. However, they are few and far between. Wipers are good too, and smallmouth are mean as can be. Here's the thing....it all depends on what tackle your using. A musky on light gear is gunna be your best bet. But with the heavy tackle musky fisherman use, it tires them out quickly. Fishing for musky I've notcied that where my drags are set, very few fish can even get my clickers to go off. Sometimes musky fishing a rod is acting funny,when i real it in to check it I've found weeds, sticks, other snagged lines and more than you would think, I've found dead large mouth on the end... same thing with medium to smaller walleye, and catfish. Yet a 30 inch musky will get my reels screaming. Never got a small mouth on while trolling but I'd bet he'd alert me to his presence. Pound for pound smallmouth, but if tackle is all the same, a musky will win every time......maybe a flathead.


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

Good to see the carp getting some love for putting up a good fight. You've got your hands full with them.

Smallies fight real hard as do bluegill.

Pound for pound, bluegill just might win. (or should I say ounce for ounce?)


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluefish are some kick a$$ fish to catch since were talkn salt water. Drive out to the long island sound in august and they are in there thick, big stripers too


----------



## G3BassGetter (Jun 9, 2012)

Alligator Gar.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

hybrid stripers, hands down. i catch them on buckeye on rattle traps. absolute freight trains, a 24 inch wiper will pull my Jon boat around like a toy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

If I want a good fight I tell my wife she is getting fat and that the house is dirty.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I fish almost strictly for muskies these days and I've caught hundreds of them over the years, but nothing in fresh water comes anywhere close to king salmon. Not even close.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I think some get confused on fight and weight. I believe a pan fish of equal size such as bluegill would about out fight any thing. And Bass is still probably the best fight for size in Ohio. Now we have musky,pike,and stripers but their fight is mostly from shear mass. I like both. Walleye to me are like a wet rag being towed in. But love to eat them and fish for them. Perch of good size are always fun as any pan fish is. A suprise Bass is always great but gave up fishing for fish I dont eat. Which include Bass,pike and Musky or Stripers. I believe they dont eat as well and just fun to catch. Dont like carp at all cats are good.
But nothing compares with the ocean in the long run. Where you can fish the piers and hook a simple flounder to eat or a shark or blue fin tuna thats like a freight train. I also enjoy using my ultra light in the ocean. But be prepared with a few extra spools of line, because you just cant turn some before its gone. LOL


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> If I want a good fight I tell my wife she is getting fat and that the house is dirty.


hahahahha!


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

1. hybrid striper
2. striper
3. smally

Walleyes - love to catch them but they dont fight well IMO.


----------



## The_Fish_Whisperer (Dec 12, 2011)

Limiting the conversation to Northeast Ohio and my own experiences:

Spring through early fall: Smallies, Panfish (pound for pound), and Carp

Late fall through early spring: Steelies

I've yet to hook up with Muskie or Stripers...and I'm not aware of any local waters for Kings.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this notion that carp are some supreme fighting fish is absurd. carp simply pull, if you think fighting what essentially amounts to an anchor heading to the bottom is fun, then carp is the best fighter ever.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have had carp make very long runs, and even when I thought I had them tired out they run out again! Most have a lot of stamina. Yeah, I have caught some carp that were kinda boring, but usually when I get some nice sized river carp then I have my hands full. Carp that usually hang out in the current most of there lives are very strong and put up great fights. Not as good as say stripers or steelhead, but still good. I hooked into a big carp yesterday fly fishing. At first I thought he was foul hooked because of the way he was fighting, but he wasn't. He took me pretty far downstream and was very difficult to land without a net.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Almost every response seems to be in reference to the strength of the fish, which I can appreciate. However, if you're looking for the best fight, you need to consider the equipment you're using.

A great white shark probably fights like hell until you put a stick of dynamite in it's mouth.

If your favorite aspect of fishing is the chase and fight, go light.

If you're looking for a 6 lb bass and wanting a monster fight, fish with 4 lb test and adjust your drag. 

If you want to see the best out of steelhead, don't yoke up on your line and leader, but limit those items and test your skills.

Your set-up determines the fight more than the fish does. I've had inredible fights with fish that weigh less than a pound because of my gear. If the challenge and fight is what you're looking for, don't change your target, change your weapon.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

mirrocraft mike said:


> I agree with some others SMALLIES
> Pound for Pound
> Has to be the best fighter there is.
> 
> ...


 this is almost EXACTLY what i was going to say--saved me some typing lol


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

want to thank everyone for the input.. gonna have to put it all to use see whats the most fun out in Ohio waters .. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jcustunner24 said:


> Almost every response seems to be in reference to the strength of the fish, which I can appreciate. However, if you're looking for the best fight, you need to consider the equipment you're using.
> 
> A great white shark probably fights like hell until you put a stick of dynamite in it's mouth.
> 
> ...


Old thread but i agree with this right here. They all fight. Back in november i was getting 2-5 lb saugeye that were just going balistic as soon as they felt me put the hooks of my jerkbait in there mouths. Drag pulling surace busting and not giveing up. Late spring every single gill 8 inches or better ablolutly burried my 6' light action rod,and some of the bigger even pulled some drag. Every time i hook a channel cat trolling it destroys my crank and acts like it wants to pull my rod holders out of my boat. Muskies the same but add the jumps in.
smallies from any where plain fight. Wether it be rivers,le,lsc,or inland lakes there mean critters... Hate to admit it but even carp and sheephead fight hard.

I think the worst fighting fish pound for pound for me would be crappie. For some reason very few crappies i catch fight hard.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

King Salmon, hands down...Lake Michigan or Ontario

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If Ur near Erie ir the Big O then drum imo. Easy to find. Theyre ready to hit almost any natural or artificial bait. Unlike the carp the drum is a true predator first and not just a scavenger. Big ones really rip off the line in huge chunks. I've been on Erie and came across a school of bigguns and would hookup on every cast for an hour reeling in 8-12lb fish that make your drag scream and rod groan. Eventually your forearms get so stressed they start to burn and even cramp up.

They also run big like carp. Lastly their design is for speed and power with the streamlined flat body with huge tailfin similar to salt water fish builds.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Kings off Luddington MI in 400 feet of water!!!!!!!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

ress said:


> Kings off Luddington MI in 400 feet of water!!!!!!!!


i was up there in July watching ppl fish steelhead of the lighthouse pier ..i wish i had my gear at the time because i would of been right here with them.. seen one in the water and oh i wanted to fish it so bad!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Not just a King Salmon but a fresh river run King Salmon. I don't care to eat one but you land a silver King out of a river, you need to sit down for a moment, catch one and net it by yourself in a small boat you should get an award.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Over the several years that we fished up there we learned the fish are the strongest when it arrives in the stageing area of the river. The we could tell approx how long the fish had been in the area by how bright she was. We threw back several that had lost the brightness. They start to loose their shine as they get ready to go into the river.
BOY those were some of my best fishing memories.


----------

